# Best overall Remote?



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello again all,

I'm in the process of purchasing a universal remote control for the home theater and was wondering what your thoughts were. I'm posting this to try and solicit a fresher response that what's posted here on the forums concerning remotes. I would greatly appreciate your feedback/suggestions.

The two front runners I'm looking at are the Logitech Harmony 900 and the URC MX-980. I really like the layout of the MX-980 and wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger on that one immediately, but after reading about this remote, it seems that URC has a death grip on the programming software. It's also apparent that obtaining the software from a vendor is as equally as hard. So that scares me a little (i.e. I'm the ultimate DIYer and I like to be in control - don't want to have to call in a professional unless absolutely necessary).

It's not a must that I have a "wand" type remote either. My theater is undergoing construction now and I can easily switch to a touch screen type remote if necessary.

As usual, your input here on the HTS forums has been impeccable to date. I'd really appreciate your help.

Jester


----------



## RayoVac (Dec 13, 2009)

I have had a URC MX-850 for many years and have followed the drama surrounding getting the up-dateable software. As you have read... it is a royal pain in the butt and because of the way URC handled it all, even though they make some great remotes... I will never buy another.

I have quite a bit of experience with the URC remotes and programming Prontos. Have also done Harmony's and ARs. The "canned" web based interfaces in use by Logitech and others pale compare to the flexibility you have in URC, Nevo or Pronto software... but... you can get updates at will and legitimately.

If you are not a customer installer... go with a Logitech and don't look back. There are TONS of happy folks with them. And Logitech seems pretty good about providing database updates to support new models when they came out, with as simple as an email to techsupport and some model info etc.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

After many years of trial and error and money lost, Ive come up with my own very specific criteria for what makes a good remote; large well-spaced buttons (especially the center control pad and immediate surrounding buttons) of differing size _and_ shape. Illuminated is mandatory for front projection systems where lighting is often well below whats required to read a remote.

I dont like to look at my remote and eventually button function and location is memorized by touch, this is nearly impossible with most models of harmony remotes and certainly impossible with all touch screens. A good remote should also be well balanced, light and have a fairly small form factor.

Ones Ive owned and disliked:

Marantz RC9500, basically a Pronto. I have average-sized fingers and hands for a man and I could never hold this remote with one hand, I set my beer down for no remote. It was touch screen that would light up a darkened room and required looking at the screen, rechargeable but battery hungry just the same. Expensive and highly programmable (from scratch) you could create pages with pictures of your dog as a button image if thats how you roll. Way cool looks, not user friendly and unwieldy.

Harmony 659, but general design of most harmonys is the same. Currently in temporary use in my zone 2. Buttons are small, cramped and most are of the same size and shape (some designs in the harmony line are worst than others in this regard). Great for learning, easy to program, hard to memorize button locations by touch, power hungry requiring constant battery changes (again, I think this short-comming might be depending on model).

My choices:

Original home theater remote was the master remote that came with my HK AVR 7000, used 10 years, was great on batteries, took every component I ever threw at it and was highly usable.










Current Onkyo AVR came with one remote, ordered a second identical remote ($50 brand new) for zone 2 to replace harmony 659










Again, notice big well-spaced buttons but the remote can easily be held with one hand? That equals high-usability-one-hand-extreme-darkness operation nirvana. Both are learning remotes and illuminated.

Since my gear is in zone two enter a solution that turns any IR remote into a RF remote by simply replacing one of the batteries (AA or AAA) with a rechargeable rf transmitter battery...











Works great, except the ir blasters interfere with my sling box blasters on my comcast dvr so I did away with the blasters on the front of components and have the saucer-shaped base unit installed high on the wall in zone 2 for blasting from the base unit.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jester,

You may find that the MX-900 is a better choice than the 980. Much easier to deal with relative to programming complexity. The 900 is a terrific remote (and I have had more than a few universals!)

As far as the software thing with URC goes - it really boils down to purchasing from an authorized dealer. They will be able to provide the software for you and you can do your own updates from within the program.

If interested, you may want to contact Mike at SurefRemoteControl.com. He has been selling remotes for a long time and is excellent to deal with. It doesn't hurt that his prices are about the best available and he is an authorized URC dealer, so software downloads are simple. I have purchased 5 remotes from him and several of my friends have done the same. He'd also be a valuable resource for detail on the 900 vs. the 980.

With the URC MX series, you can download files/commands from Remote Central to customize the remote command-by-command.

Hope the info is useful.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There is no 1 perfect remote as all make compromises in one way or another, design, cost, layout, build quality etc.

Every installation is different and the universal remotes are made to work with all of them.

That said my go to remote is the 980 but as you have noted the software is not available to end users. I know this frustrates many DIY types but it makes sense from URC's stand point as the programming can become very complex and they don't want to have to support un-trained users. They do have a consumer based line but it is less complex and less capable. 

I do love the MX-900 and it is one of my all time favorite remotes, you can usually get access to the software and its much cheaper but very capable.

I have too many remotes at my house due to always testing a new product but I am definitely a fan of hard button vs touch screen.


----------



## RayoVac (Dec 13, 2009)

Many DIYers are completely capable of figuring out the CI software without need for training. I figured out the Pronto 1.x, 2.x software, the Nevo software and of course the 750,850 and 3000 URC software. That whole assumption that it may be to difficult to support in a DIY market??? Charge for support and let the DIYer decide on whether he can handle it or not.

I hate the stance of "we have a complex CI only platform, non-professionals would never be able to figure it out, and we don't want the support issues". Really in this day and age... come on. It ridiculous for URC, Nevo, RTI and other to take that stance.


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a URC. Its the URC R50 which I absolutely love. My son dropped it on the tile floor and now the LCD screen doesnt work. I loved it so much I bought another. I got it for $60 mint off craigslist.
I found the URC easy to program and love the macros feature.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

RayoVac said:


> Many DIYers are completely capable of figuring out the CI software without need for training. I figured out the Pronto 1.x, 2.x software, the Nevo software and of course the 750,850 and 3000 URC software. That whole assumption that it may be to difficult to support in a DIY market??? Charge for support and let the DIYer decide on whether he can handle it or not.
> 
> I hate the stance of "we have a complex CI only platform, non-professionals would never be able to figure it out, and we don't want the support issues". Really in this day and age... come on. It ridiculous for URC, Nevo, RTI and other to take that stance.


Sorry didn't mean to imply there are not DIYers that are more than capable, I actually miss when URC used to have end user submitted design contests as there is some real talent out there who keep this stuff a hobby. I have given my clients whom are capable the software, I just explain that we have provided a working program to them, have them sign off and if a problem arises we will have to either reset the program or charge based off getting the re-programmed remote to work. 

The one thing you have to realize is that for you being a DIYer and forum member you are in the extreme minority compared to the target demographic. You are able to install/program yourself, have the capability to hook up a system and are willing to work out the kinks. 

I equate it to people with a lawn service, many people can do it. Those that do purchase the equipment to maintain it and those who don't want to / can't physically / or just have no desire to use up their time will hire a service.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

For what it's worth, the Harmony One is on sale at best Buy for $170 (versus the usual $250). Or $166 from Amazon. It doesn't have RF support, but otherwise a very solid remote.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's responses. After careful thought, I think I'll go with MX-980. Could be a challenge, but I'm always up for a challenge.

Thanks everyone.

Jester


----------

